# Beispiel zu Multithreading Server



## pilx (8. Jul 2011)

Hallo,

aktuell beschäftige ich mich mit Netzwerkprogrammierung in Java. bisher verbindet sich aber nur ein Client mir dem Server und dem wollte ich Abhilfe schaffen indem bsp.weise jeder client einen eigenen Thread bekommt oder so. irgendwie will mir aber noch nicht einleuchten wie das dann mit den sockets funktionieren soll. deswegen - hat jmd auf Anhieb ein Beispiel?


----------



## Marcinek (8. Jul 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/121125-liste-clients-multicast.html


----------



## pilx (8. Jul 2011)

Danke für den Link. Habe mir mal einen kleinen Webserver angeguckt zur Vedeutlichung.


----------

